# 2nd Vizsla (house trained) now pooping in house at night!



## JayneL (Sep 22, 2010)

We have a one year old Vizsla (Buddy) and due to circumstances have just taken onboard a new pup (Junior) who is 6 months old. He was my neice's dog and is very obedient (more so than Buddy !) and house trained. We got him a few days ago but he has peed and pooped every night in the kitchen and I come downstairs to a mess in the morning...I guess it may just be that he needs some time to adjust although he is very comfortable in the house and gets along great with Buddy. They both get lots of exercise off lead in the local woods and are let out in the garden before bedtime. Any ideas ?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Crate...crate....crate....
If you do not have one, you will need to purchase or borrow an appropriate sized one. If Junior has not been crate trained, you may have a number of days & nights that try your patience; however, in my humble opinion, crate training is the most appropriate way to assist house training with benefits extending well beyond. If you are opposed to crate training, then I don't have another suggestion other than a dog who is not house broken should not be given free roam of a room. They need to be kept in a very small space. Typically pups/dogs will avoid soiling their den. Clean your floor very well. Good luck & Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

CRATE - read up on crate training. Now you need to clean all the floors with something like natures miracle! Yes, the type of cleaner does matter!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Agreed--probably need to go with a crate. Just because he was housetrained at your niece's home doesn't mean a whole lot. The big move, the new owners, the new home--too much, especially with a 6 month old pup.

Congrats on the little guy, though! Aren't they so lovable?


----------



## JayneL (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for your comments. Buddy was crate trained but is now able to be trusted ;D however he still sleept in it overnight but we had removed the door...door now back on and Junior will be in there tonight to see how we go ! Fingers crossed. They are great dogs though and I hope we can sort this out. Not sure what Nature's Miracle is - I am in Scotland and don't think we have it here...will just have to make do with the mop and antiseptic spray !!!! Cheers Jayne


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Keep in mind the fact that dogs do not generalize. That's not how their brains work. Therefore, the specific doggy thought "I shouldn't pee in this house" does NOT become the GENERAL doggy thought "I shouldn't pee in any house." 

You really need to start all over with the house training for 6-month-old Junior. It's not that he's being "bad." you understand. It's just that he doesn't generalize in the way that you wish he did. 

All the tips that everyone has offered should help you out a lot. Good luck (and lucky you to have two)! He should learn quickly.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

JayneL said:


> will just have to make do with the mop and antiseptic spray !!!!


Making do will not take the scent away! If the cleaner you are using is not specifically made to remove urine smell 100%, he will pee in that exact same spot again. At that point find a newspaper, roll it up and hit yourself in the head with it.  You can order it or another brand from the link below.

http://www.arcatapet.com/sresult.cfm


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Another possibility is that his outdoor elimination is a little bit more inhibited due to nervousness/distraction, then the urge hits him by surprise at night. Just like humans sometimes get constipated when we travel or stay in a new place (not that it "consciously" doesn't feel "safe" to go, but maybe that's just instinct), I bet relocating could throw off their bathroom routine, too. So lots of praise for outdoor elimination.


----------

